# A Free Form Poem on Eating Bumblebees from Henry, the SFT



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

To domesticated canines everywhere, and possibly, a cat:

It was just a little stinger 
in the mouth. Once, 
or twice - I shook my head. 
Does the joy of the hunt 
outweigh 
the consequences of 
buzz-kill Benadryl 
and an afternoon 
splat on the floor? 
Should one think before
one snaps? 
Enticing pollinators,
torso striped and 
spears 
emerging from 
hinder parts.

Sleep tight, little one. 🤣


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch! But definitely a better kind of splat than the ones we have been experiencing. Such a handsome boy, even spaced out on Benadryl.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh, Henry!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sleep tight! Don't let the bedbugs... oof, nevermind.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Just don't take up toad licking! Benadryl is bad enough.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Ohhhh no!

though I must say Henry you are QUITE the wordsmith. And all while stoned. I’m finger snapping over here.


----------

